# (Fast) Komplett PC! CPU i5-4570, 4x4 GB ddr3, Asus Mainboard usw



## sandman2003 (10. Februar 2021)

Folgendes wird angeboten, alle Komponenten laufen derzeit zusammen.

CPU: i5-4570 Intel, niemals übertaktet inkl. Arctic Freezer
Mainboard : Asus H87 Pro Mainboard inkl OVP und Zubehör
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x 4 GB DDR3 RAM von Corsair, zwei Module davon dieses Jahr gekauft!
Gehäuse: NZXT H230 wie auf dem Bild zu sehen schwarz.
Netzteil: be quiet System Power 7 500 Watt.

_NICHT dazu gehören eine Grafikkarte und SDD_

Alle Komponenten soweit nicht anders beschrieben im Jahr 2013 gekauft, Rechnungen vorhanden.

Niemals übertaktet. Funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Wird noch mit Druckluft entstaubt.

Es fehlt nur noch eine Grafikkarte und eine Festplatte bzw SDD , dann ist der PC komplett!

Gruß


----------

